# Honey I killed the bike....



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

While racing I got rode into a low granite wall at close to 25mph

I'm told this sort of thing is rare (1st full season racing), I hope so

While I feel pretty lucky to have gone over the wall and rolled over a gravel driveway without much more than cuts and bruises all over however I'm gutted about the bike that was less that a month old.

:mad2:


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Ouch! I feel for you brother. Last year I lost my favorite ride in an accident. Hopefully your local cannondale rep can work out a good deal for you.

This is probably the wrong place, but we should start a wreck bike thread.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

How on earth do you get a side impact like that while riding?


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

ninjaslim said:


> While racing I got rode into a low granite wall at close to 25mph
> 
> I'm told this sort of thing is rare (1st full season racing), I hope so


20+ years of racing for me and I've never ruined a bike....


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Buck Satan said:


> ruined a bike....


hell there's nothing like tempting fate eh!

I've never p*nct*red!!!

:cryin:


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Asside from a slightly steeper head angle, what's the problem - looks totally ridable!  

Sorry about your crash and hope you heal quick. The bike pics (both C-dale and Lemond) really pain me. I've crashed in a race (once - 1992ish), but it was on a track and I just got lots of abrasions. The bike (Daccordi pursuit bike) was fine.

Definitely work with the local shop and perhaps get a sweet deal that way - otherwise the internet has been good to me. I just tore down my pre-USA built Lemond and built up a Six13 with newer DA components! Love the new ride.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

ninjaslim said:


> hell there's nothing like tempting fate eh!
> 
> I've never p*nct*red!!!
> 
> :cryin:


Talk about tempting fate. A fourteen year old kid hit a car at our club' s weekly time trial tonight. Driver was talking on the cell phone pulled out in front of him and he T-Boned the car. The hole thing was a big mess.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*That's why I'd race a ....*

caad 5 frame and not a 6/13! 6/13 would be my group ride/ training bike, my caad 5,6, or 7 would be my race bike. That way, those crashes don't hurt so bad.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Man, that sucks! Sorry for your bike loss.

I'm really surprised your front wheel looks as good as it does though. Is it still true? Also, have you checked your fork yet? My guess is the steerer tube is cracked as well.


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

You probably have this information already, but here's the link for the frame replacement program. Not sure how well it works in practice though. 

http://www.cannondale.com/faq/frame_exchange.html

Good luck!


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

YakuzaSmurf said:


> I'm really surprised your front wheel looks as good as it does though. Is it still true? Also, have you checked your fork yet? My guess is the steerer tube is cracked as well.


Fine wheels those ES. It appears to be rideable but I am advised to replace it on safety grounds. The fork well I haven't looked to closely but I'm working on the asumption that if it failed while riding 'normally' the warranty won't hold true, due to this impact and therefore it has to be 'written off'

Thanks for everyone's sympathy, Its on with CAAD 7 at present.


----------



## adaml (Oct 31, 2003)

I know how you feel, I had this frame for about two months before I went down in a crit. Everything survived the crash except for the frame and bar tape.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*What exactly was unusual/rare in your case?*

What is rare? A crash in a race or slamming into a gravel wall??


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

cptab said:


> What is rare? A crash in a race or slamming into a gravel wall??


writing off your bike i hope


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

Hey nijaslim

What is the thickness of that top tube?
is it like 2 mm


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

check to see if this is covered under your insurance...


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

I am sorry for you loss.

can I have the parts? I will take the fork and bottle cage and shifters and.... haha 

I must add that I am glad you are okay. If the steel bike that I am riding looked like that, I would be dead.


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Pains me to look at that*

Sorry about your ride. Good that it was only the bike, though. Having been in one crash where my bike was wrecked but I was ok, and another crash where my bike was fine but I spent 48 hours in the hospital, I can say that the former is much better.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Adeel - 2mm !

say 1mm or less, these are nice lightweight frames y'know and you can see thats how they should be from cuttaways at your dealership, how else would it crumple like it did near the seat post

s2ktaxi - tried em all, mine, his and the clubs' they've all said a big NO. I now have racing insurance, as the house contents covers everything else to the bike, but racing.

Meatball, Niwort - that's pretty much what Cannondale said, you're lucky to be alive and we'll sell you another frame at 'base' cost, which is lovely but I don't know where I'm going to find that £600

how much can you get a six13 Pro frame for Stateside these days? 

:idea: Hey check the date this thread started


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Quick!!!!*

Get me some dental floss, pine cones, mascara (preferably Atomic Orange) and a ham sandwich!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Glad to see that it was the bike broken in half and not you. In a race I participated in, a guy ended up being paralyzed from the waist down during a crash. That was horrible.

I used to race a lot 20 years ago and I had my fair share of wrecks. About 6 in all, and 3 of them were pretty good. However, I was riding a steel frame and it pretty much came out of all of them unscathed except for some pain wear. Ended up bending the downtube shifter one time so bad that it was touching the frame and it left an impression in the paint where it had impacted. The rims were a little bent once or twice, but nothing the mechanic and a hammer couldn't fix. I am still riding the bike today, even though I am looking for an upgrade. Of course, nowadays I wouldn't recommend using a hammer on anything to get it back in shape. I guess that is the good thing about steel frames, they can take a lickin and they keep on tickin,


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

whoa~! thats a pretty bad wreck. glad you're okay.

so uhmm if you think of giving away the bike you know where to find me


----------

